

Medium: How secure will our data be in the post-quantum era? - essofluffy
https://medium.com/@amarchenkova/how-secure-will-our-data-be-in-the-post-quantum-era-6a7f444ce7d5

======
cp9
This is utterly fascinating, and terrifying. This article is really
approachable, which is good cause I never did very well in physics

